# House/Yard size vs # GSDs



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

We've done this before but there are a lot of new folks and I always find this fascinating!

How big is your house?
How big is your yard?
How many GSDs (Or dogs?)


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

House - 900 sq feet
Yard - aprox 7,000 sq feet

Just Dante for now, but eventually will be 2


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

House - is approx 1,100 sq feet + a finished basement
Yard - my lot size is 60 x 106 (small) + A huge field across the street...

I currently have 3 but I think I can fit a few more









This thread reminds me once again that I need to win the lottery...


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

House around 1,400 square feet
Yard - 150 X 100, Fenced 150 X 55

Currently have 2 of my own and one foster


----------



## galadybug (Dec 15, 2005)

House around 1800 square feet

Fenced Yard - 2.5 acres 

1 GSD , 1 Weimeraner/Lab Mix Mutt


----------



## bluetick (Apr 28, 2007)

House is about 2500 square feet
Fenced yard for dogs is about 6000 square feet
(Total is about 5.5 acres)
Just one GSD right now, but looking for another one or two to replace two old GSD's that died in the past few months.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

House is a 2500sq ft 2 story, plus a finished basement adding another 1000sq ft or so.

Yard is 10 acres. About 1/8 acre is fenced as the dog turn out/potty/play yard. The dogs have access to the rest of the property when we're out with them to supervise, except for the 4 acres or so that is fenced off for our horses (and the dogs have to stay out).

We have 6 GSDs, 2 horses, and 2 cats.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

House is almost 2500 square feet
Fenced yard is about a quarter acre
Only Molly right now, but still hoping for a second GSD in the future.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

1300 square ft
half acre yard, not fenced
1 GSD for now.

Having a house built on three acres that will definitely make me look at the situation again.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

House about 900 sq. feet
Yard not sure, but I think our total property is 1/4 acre.
3 dogs


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

House is 3600 sqft and yard is 60 x 110 
1 full time GSD, and currently two fosters.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Fence is U shaped set back 15 feet into a 6000 sq ft lot, less 1000 feet for the foundation size so I figure it's about 3500sf. Then less the garden and the swingset it's close to 2500sf. 

When Luther was still with us, it was fine for 2 GSDs with a little creative fencing behind the garden. Morgan in her secret lair


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

House is about 1300 sqf. Our lot is about 1/4 acre so the yard is not that big. We have 2 GSD's...
We have a couple of baseballfields close by where I can take the dogs for a good run.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

House- About 1400 sq feet +1 car garage

Yard- None. We live in a condo on a golf course, so lots of walks and there's a field down the street.

Dogs- 2 GSDs (and 2 cats)


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

House 2,000 sq ft. I don't know the yard size but it's small. I live in the burbs so it's nothing but houses, houses, and more houses. Bah!

We have 2 GSD's 1 Beagle and a cat.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

House is definately under 2000.00. Probably under 1000.00 but we do have 20 acres. Needless to say we are outside the majority of the day.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

House is 8,600 square feet. Fenced backyard is 2 acres. Total lot size 4 1/2 acres. 

... just Cooper and Ava. No other furr children. (unless you count the Golden Retriever that lives at the begining of the neighborhood and breaks out of his invisible fence to come visit me on a daily basis


----------



## IloveGSDs (Dec 13, 2003)

3300 square feet
2 acres--fenced
2 dogs


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Our house is about 1700 sq ft.
We have probably about 1/3 acre that is actually cleared for yard, etc.
We have Rocky. Someday would like to have two but life doesn't allow for that right now.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

House 1800 sq ft with basement plus attached garage that is 840 sq ft where they hang out in crates till they dry if its raining or snowing out. We live on 17 acres, have a 100 by 26 fenced play area but the GSDs don't hang out there much, most of the time I just go out with them. We live about 1/8 mile + back from the road. We have lots of exercise room. We have 2 GSDs in the house and 3 senior lg breed dogs that live in an outside heated kennel.
The dogs love it and so do I.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

House is 2100 sq.ft.multi levels with no actual basement for storage(Crawlspace-bah) and we have an acre of fenced back yard, with a chicken coop and a koi pond. Before we moved in, the previous owners put in a concrete basketball court behind the garage, then DH built a huge deck area as well, but we still have muddy paws! Our property backs up to woods, with a pond so it is nice for trails if the paved roads get too hot for walks in the summer. Dogs prefer the trails... we have two GSD's and almost 14 yr border/golden mix . Kacie goes into the pond every chance she gets so we have if "fenced off" with grape vines that are intertwined. She still sometimes finds a way in-loves water!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Our lot is about 5000 square feet, with a single story 1650 square foot house plus two car garage on it, so that doesn't leave a whole lot of yard. Two dogs, two cats.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I "think" the house is about 1,400 square feet and the yard is 1-1/4 acres, fenced, six Hooligans!!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

House 3200 sq feet.

"Yard" 100 acres. Not fenced for dogs. But several pastures for the 10 horses (will be 11 in another month as one of my mares is due then.) and cattle. I do have a 10x10x6 kennel for pups that can't be lose when I am working the horses. The adult dogs are loose outside when I am out. But they are house dogs so are in when I am. Dogs know not to go in with the horses unless invited into the pastures by me.

2 dogs. 1 GSD and 1 Heller (I mean "Heeler".) And another GSD at the end of the month when he will be 8 weeks old. 

I have had as many as 4 dogs.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

House 1,300 sq ft
'yard' 2 acres
1/3 acre fenced for safe zone for 3 dogs: GSD, all-american, golden retriever
1 cat


----------



## Kvonducati (Oct 22, 2002)

2300 square feet

1/2 acre fenced in rear of house

1 GSD


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

3 GSD`s
1500 sq ft
1 1/2 acre


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: GSDgirlAL
> House is 8,600 square feet.



Holy cow. Are you the Governor? You gotta post a pic, I would need GPS to find my way around that house.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Um, I don't know sizes so I will provide a visual, k? My house is the left HALF of this (between the tree and the car):









My yard is very large, don't know the exact size. My friend's fenced area at the training club is 10,000 sq feet and I know our yard is considerably larger than that, probably twice the size.

Standing about 2/3 of the way back. Our side of the house is the side w/o the little garage.









Looking back, standing about halfway back already.









A small part of the yard. It looks much nicer (and smaller) with grass and leaves on the trees. I miss that.









One GSD, one large mutt (bigger than the GSD). No fence. Kenya is off-leash, Coke is on a 30-50ft line but only supervised, never tied out.


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

2000 sq.foot house with 20 acres. We live off the road a bit so lots of privacy. 2 car attached garage where the dogs like to hang out sometimes because of the cool cement floor. Also a 40x20 dog kennel attached to the barn where they go when we are at work.
3 German Shepherds and one cat.


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Our house is a ranch with a total of 2080 square feet (26"x40") that includes the walkout basement. The basement is finished and really nice. Our cat mostly stay down there and my 2 dogs normally are gated off from the basement at the top of the stairs.

We have 11 acres on a dead end two track road with 2 hunting cabins behind us. Our closest "hunting" neighbor just dug a huge pond and our dogs are welcomed over there (supervised of course) anytime. Meb loves to swim in the summer. Our 11 acres in mostly open field with woods all around us. We also have a pond/swamp with a flowing well on our property and have 6 ducks + at least 12 wild ones, last I counted anyways! They stayed with us all winter??

We also have a dog fence on the back side of our house outside 75" long and 40" wide with a deck. The dogs love it there and have lots of room to run and play. 
I just love where I live (except for long winters)







I wouldn't want to live anywhere else.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Postage stamp......

house is 1650 and yard is about 80 x 100.
3 GSD's. 

We walk a lot......

Miss my Kentucky acreage......


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

1100-1200 sq.ft. home.
Just under a 1/4 acre yard.

Currently one GSD X.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

house: 960 sq main floor (rancher w/full basement)
yard: 1/4 acre, partially fenced
animals: 1 male gsd, 1 male human aka dh


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

1300 sq ft
1/3 acre, not fenced
Woods behind all the way down to the river. 
Very FEW neighbors.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

hmm house is about 1300 sqft...yard is 3/4 acre fenced in, 2 dogs, someday there may be 3 dogs


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

2500 sq. ft
1 acre
5 GSD's plus Brighstar Foster's


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

My house is 1600 sqft, my yard is 2 acres with a six stall barn and a large arena. I have 8 horses, 4 German Shepherds, a JRT and a Chihuahua. My dogs have free run of the whole property, they know which stalls to stay out of! 

I also have a nice kennel consisting of 4 6x10 runs and a 10x10 puppy run. I am waiting to have a roof applied and just had the cement layed, I will cover them with stall mats for comfort, who am I kidding, the dogs are only ever locked up when I'm not home, and even than I tend to lock them in empty box stalls. My property is in the middle of the desert, I have neighbors but we're really not that close together so I don't have to worry aout the noise of my dogs, horses, or stereo. LOL


----------



## jakobi (Mar 2, 2008)

House: 1890 sf
Yard: 1/4 acre

One GSD puppy and two little human boys.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

1000 sq house, 80' X 20" back mostly inground pool. Jesse gets 3 walks a day!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My house is two story with an old Michigan basement. I use the upstairs for storage, but the basement only for the furnace, etc. So, living space around 1000 sq ft. 

I have a 32X32 and a 16X16 dog yard, a 10X10 and 10 X 15 kennel plus 120 acres of land.









Usually 4 dogs.


----------



## MacknCody (Nov 24, 2007)

My house is 3000 sq.ft. 
We live on 12 acres, waaayyyyyyy too small for me. 
2 horses 
3 dogs 
1 cat 
and however many sheep we decide to get this summer............

Perimeter fencing around the whole farm and pastures fenced and a few paddocks.


----------



## dogs_dolls (Apr 27, 2001)

House is 1000 sq. feet
Live on 60 acres
2 GSD's
7 cats (yeah I know. SEVEN [email protected][email protected] rescued some orphan kittens...they are all spayed/neutered so there will be no more! But what you gonna do...they were such cute babies. They are known locally as the Butterball Gang and have their own house!) 

I would like to add that we used to live in Colorado in a 1200 sq. ft home with NO yard! We made it work with lots of walks. It is very doable, you just have to be dedicated (or crazy!!)


----------



## Ursa Lunar (Jul 11, 2003)

house: 1,600+/- sq ft
land: one acre - very hilly & partially fenced on road side, but not enclosed
2 GSDs & 3 (indoor only) cats
3 children & 2 parents

our yard is OK sized, we take dogs for longer romps at nearby State Park, and thankfully our neighbors are either dog-people or dog-friendly, so there is a lot of (supervised) visiting between us all. it's a dead-end dirt road so traffic is minimal and mostly very slow.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I know the house is around 2000 sf.
The back yard goes all the way down to the bottom. This was when we were moving in. Since then the bushes have been trimmed we put up extra fencing. The trees at the bottom are gone. The owners chopped them down.







and the neighbors yard is completely redone with landscape!










The house with a nice size front yard just for looks.










All for 3 kids and soon to be 2 GSD pups.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

*House: 1724 sq ft *(basement, first floor, 2nd floor & attic)
*Yard: 1 acre *
*1 GSD, 2 GSD mixes, 1 Coonhound, 2 cats, me & my hubby--and hopefully later a foster or two







*

(most of the yard is off to the side of the house, then there's a decent amount in the back of the house for the dogs--the people who own the giant lot of wooded/grassy area behind our house said that they may sell within the next 5 yrs--so us & our neighbors are going to try to buy the property directly behind our houses)


----------



## dgon27 (Mar 12, 2008)

How big is your house? 1600 sq ft
How big is your yard? appx 3000 sq ft
How many GSDs (Or dogs?) 1 Female GSD
1 Female Daschund


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

House is 1170 sq ft. Property is 60 x 100. Fenced in area is only about 60 x 30 and that includes a deck. One GSD currently, but I've had 2. 

If I stand at the far back corner of the yard and throw the ball to the opposite front corner its almost enough room for Sheba to run. A 2 year old foster was able to run the length of my backyard in 2 bounds. After he was adopted I said no dogs under 5 yrs old. We walk just about every night.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Our home is 1,800 sq ft
On a little over 1 acre land 
1 GSD, and 1 GSD mix

The girls are out running
Front yard









Back yard

















We have a side yard too and a creek that runs in front of the property behind the tree line.


----------



## tsulli266 (Mar 24, 2008)

House = 2200 sf
Yard = 1.25 acres
GSD's = 3

Only the back yard is fenced in....hoping to fence the front in a couple weeks.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

House - about 1400 square feet
yard - wild guess here...about 600 square feet - we walk/run a lot








gsd's - 4


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

House - about 3000 square feet
Yard - Don't laugh.... I looked at the tax records and it said 0.05 acres. We live in a townhouse.
One GSD and One JRT

Everyone here has so much land. It's like having a park at home! That must be so nice.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

House- 2400 sq ft. of which she only sees the downstairs. Yard- 3.25 acres. I would love to have access to all of it but the way my horse pens are laid out she only gets about a quarter acre. Have to keep them seperated till she stops trying to herd them.


----------



## millsrnb (Aug 30, 2004)

House is 2,800
Yard is 1 acre
1 GSD


----------



## hvaclu (May 7, 2008)

House is 2000 sf
yard 6 acres
2 acres fenced
2 GSD's and 1 Pomeranian
Gretta,Brody and Hunter..........


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

House is 2500 sq living (not including garage, pool, the like)
yard 5 acres fenced
7 gsd's (3 are over 10 yrs old)
2 cats


----------



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

3 br ranch house , about 1000 sq ft.
Lot size is 1 acre mixed woods and yard. 
3 running around the house can get pretty crazy at times


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

House: 1,500 sq ft
Property: 8.5 acres
3 Dogs: 1 GSD, 2 Golden Retrievers

From this past fall and winter.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

house- 900 sq.ft.
yard- 60ft. long, 30 ft. wide, one part of the yard is only 12 ft. wide.
1 GSD
1Grey Hound


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

house 14x70 + sun room 14x20

Yard .9 acres

8 GSDs 

Fenced portion of the yard is approximately 70'x45' and it includes the kennels and sun room, however, I am in the middle of a project to expand the fenced area another 24' x 45', for training and running.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

this just for fun, saw a post in the chat area


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

My yard is 80' long by 60' wide
My house is 496 sq ft
2 GSD's, 1 male 1 female
2 cats 1 male 1 female 

and me









(Thanks for pointing me to this thread Barb )


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

House 3200 sq feet
Yard -- one acre 
1 GSD
2 indoor only cats
1 outdoor cat

Taya


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: caviewHouse 3200 sq feet
> Yard -- one acre
> 1 GSD
> 2 indoor only cats
> ...


With all that room you need more animals


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: ZissoMy yard is 80' long by 60' wide
> My house is 496 sq ft
> 2 GSD's, 1 male 1 female
> 2 cats 1 male 1 female
> ...


Now that's a tight fit!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ahh barb here's a tight fit for ya when I rented with my BF, we lived in a 350 sq foot house, on 1/4 of an acre, with two gsd's, 2 cats, and 2 birds ) real cozy ..) that was many moons ago

now house is 2000 sq ft.
3 dogs, 1 gsd/2 aussies
5 cats, 
1 bird & fish

2 acres / 1 fenced


----------



## TrackingPuppy (Feb 13, 2005)

How big is your house? 1800 sq ft
How big is your yard? 2 1/2 acres
How many GSDs (Or dogs?) 3 and whinning for a 4th.
_________________________


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

House - 2300 sq ft.
Yard - 5 acres, 2 1/2 fenced
Animals - 1 gsd


----------



## andreddi (Feb 19, 2009)

House- 2400 sqft 
Yard-5.0 acres
2 GSD's


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

House is 2400 sq.ft. and detached 2 car garage (man cave)
10 acres steep terrain so only 1 acre around house fenced
2 GSDs


----------



## RvUsa (Jul 21, 2009)

House is 1500 sq feet, plus basement (same size)
Mowed Yard, about 3 acres, soon to have about 2 acres fenced, as soon as I hit the lottery, or can afford it, whichever comes first.
But we live on a farm, with about 60 acres, my aunts own it, but I have full run of it!

1 really old GSD/Husky mix, rescue
1 really young GSD puppy (8 weeks old)
1 Spaz of a rescue beagle! 
2 cats


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.We've done this before but there are a lot of new folks and I always find this fascinating!
> 
> How big is your house?
> How big is your yard?
> How many GSDs (Or dogs?)


NOW:

2100 square feet
3 acres (2 are fenced for the dogs)
1 GSD, 1 GSD mix, 1 Cocker, 1 Corgi mix, 1 Chinese Crested

When we moved in to this house:

Same square footage
3 acres - NONE fenced (had to put that up ourselves)
4 GSDs, 1 Cocker, 1 Corgi mix

House before this one (just me and the dogs):

900 sq feet
Typical double lot - 80 x 100 (not sure on the length)
At the highest occupancy - 4 GSDs, 1 Cocker, 1 Corgi mix and up to 5 foster GSDs


----------



## mandelyn (Mar 23, 2007)

Currently:

1400 sq. ft
Pie shaped, 60 ft long, widest 40 feet. Thank goodness they built a dog park 2 blocks away! But hand walking for potty breaks alerts to any weird poos so it's not all bad.
2 Shepherds.

Next month:

3200 sq ft
Fenced 120 ft wide, 200 ft deep, subtract concrete patios, 16x20 pool, 10x12 pond.
Same two dogs.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Last 9 yrs, 

2500 sq ft, 3 car, pool
5 acres fenced
300 or 330 across and 660 deep

Hardy, Grace, Diesel, Duchess, Oxana, Jake, Jade, and Jethro will be back here later in the year.

Unfortunately, Oxana and Duchess are getting up there. Duchess will be 13 in a few weeks and doesn't get along very well.


our old house:
1700 total sq, ft, 1100 of that living, 1 car, 50x100 lot and 2 gsd then


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WLast 9 yrs,
> 
> 2500 sq ft, 3 car, pool
> 5 acres fenced
> ...


Can Della and I come to visit? We'll do chores for room and board.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Townhome on 4 acres.

Obnoxious cat next door with his own "kitty" door. 
Despicable neighbor, we'll call her Brunhilda or the Sea Hag, who tenses up on her leash (black lab) everytime she sees Della.

Della is ALWAYS on a leash. Even when we pray.

Beggnig husband to move, he doesn't want to. So, I may be taking a longterm vacation to TX where Della can have a yard and some freedom.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Carolyn
> 
> Can Della and I come to visit? We'll do chores for room and board.



any time


----------

